# low light plants



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I would like to add some low light plants to my peacock/hap tank. i have lights but i don't use them much, just the overhead room light and ambient room light from the window. I've read that valsniera naturally grows in the african lakes...anything else?

thanks for any input.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Vallisneria is from Asia. I don't think there are a lot of plants in the Rift Lakes.

For low light plants Anubias and Java Fern, neither of which are from the Rift lakes, are usually the best bet. They both have to be attached to driftwood or rocks and not have their roots planted in the substrate. This is good if your fish like to dig. You'll want to have the lights on a schedule if you get plants. They need some consistency and at least 6 hours of light per day.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Vallisneria spiralis does grow in lake malawi.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I've had a lot of success with vals and amazon swords.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Swords are the first thing my cichlids eat. Your best bet is java fern and it's variants and anubias. Don't bury the rhizomes and attach them to wood or rock work. They grow slow, but you can do some amazing scapes with them. This is my 125 Tang tank. All Java ferns and anubias


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

They don't do well in the substrate?
How do you attach your plants to your rocks?


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I've read about the importance of quarantining plants the same way you would with fish.

Has anyone seen the plants in the Pet Smart stores lately? They come packaged in individual plastic tubes with their roots in some sort of plastic jell. On the package it states: SNAIL FREE. I picked up a java fern on an impulse and planted it in one of my hospital tanks. It still makes me nervous to put ANYTHING new in my main tank!


----------



## Kwhyle (Feb 5, 2016)

RandyS said:


> I've read about the importance of quarantining plants the same way you would with fish.
> 
> Has anyone seen the plants in the Pet Smart stores lately? They come packaged in individual plastic tubes with their roots in some sort of plastic jell. On the package it states: SNAIL FREE. I picked up a java fern on an impulse and planted it in one of my hospital tanks. It still makes me nervous to put ANYTHING new in my main tank!


These plants are grown emersed (above water), the gel is just a way to package water without actually packaging water. Just wash off as much of the gel and possible under the tap and float the plant a bit to acclimate it then plant into substrate. Thats what I've done with all my plants I buy from those tubes/pouches.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I took the plunge and added a couple of java ferns, an anubias nana, and an anubias congensis to my Mbuna tank to see what would happen.
I only run my LED light for 5 hours a day and after more than a week the plants look great. It really adds a lot to the tank also.
I saw ONE lab nibble on a plant the first night. Since then nobody has bothered anything.
Wow, I'm surprised.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Anubias and Java fern supposedly taste bad and most fish will leave them alone. That didn't stop my uarus when I had them in the past.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

The Dude315 said:


> Swords are the first thing my cichlids eat. Your best bet is java fern and it's variants and anubias. Don't bury the rhizomes and attach them to wood or rock work. They grow slow, but you can do some amazing scapes with them. This is my 125 Tang tank. All Java ferns and anubias


Gorgeous tank! :thumb:


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

The Dude315 said:


> Swords are the first thing my cichlids eat. Your best bet is java fern and it's variants and anubias. Don't bury the rhizomes and attach them to wood or rock work. They grow slow, but you can do some amazing scapes with them. This is my 125 Tang tank. All Java ferns and anubias


Beautiful tank! Where's the fish? I only see 4. Caudopunks?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

RandyS said:


> They don't do well in the substrate?
> How do you attach your plants to your rocks?


They'll rot if their rhizomes are buried in the sands.

Tie using cotton string. Super glue also works if you don't mind seeing the white stuff from dried glue.


----------

